# iBooks refuse de télécharger des extraits.



## Bigdidou (29 Avril 2011)

Je peux tout à fait acheter normalement des livres sur l'iBookStore, mais lorsque je demande de télécharger un simple extrait (dans iBooks), iBooks me répond... qu'il a besoin d'iBooks pour faire ça 







Sur les forums d'Apple, pas grand chose, un histoire d'interaction avec des iApp lisant les pdf : je les ai toutes supprimées, sans succès.

C'est possible que des iApp se gênent entre elles ?


----------

